

Historian claims Irish famine was genocide. Denied visa to the US. - antman
http://www.irishcentral.com/story/news/periscope/proving-the-irish-famine-was-genocide-by-the-british----tim-pat-coogan-moves-famine-history-unto-a-new-plane-181984471.html?mob-ua=Y

======
dingaling
On an historical note, despite growing-up in Ireland I only discovered
recently that the potato harvest failure in the mid-1840s was part of a much
wider European famine.

Ireland and northern Scotland had similar levels of per capita potato
consumption ( around 2 kg per day! ) which was much higher than the rest of
Europe and indicated the monopoly of potatoes in the Celtic diet.

So for the first year or so of the potato failure the other countries were
able to shift reliance to rye and wheat. But in 1846 those crops also
failed...

Interesting reading here:

 _The European subsistence crisis of 1845-1850: a comparative perspective_

[http://www.helsinki.fi/iehc2006/papers3/Vanhaute.pdf‎](http://www.helsinki.fi/iehc2006/papers3/Vanhaute.pdf‎)

